# dépouille



## atobar

Elles rapportaient des *dépouilles opimes*, ayant détroussé Venise...

¿qué es?


----------



## mimie35

atobar said:


> Elles rapportaient des *dépouilles opimes*, ayant détroussé Venise...
> 
> ¿qué es?




− _HIST. ROMAINE ANTIQUE._ _Dépouille(s) opime(s) _ou p. ell. _dépouille(s)._ Armes et armure d'un chef ennemi tué au combat par un chef romain et consacrées aux dieux.
Définition du cnrtl.


----------



## atobar

¡Caray!

 ¿y eso en español cómo se llama?

Gracias,
Alejandro


----------



## mimie35

atobar said:


> ¡Caray!
> 
> ¿y eso en español cómo se llama?
> 
> Gracias,
> Alejandro



hola alejandro

no puedo ayudarte mas...no tengo ni idea del termino  español para eso.

suerte


----------



## atobar

*Resto mortales* no valdría, ¿verdad?


----------



## Marcelot

Hola.

Se dice "despojos opimos".

Comparto con vosotros un texto de Mª Amparo Mateo Donet (Universidad de Valencia):

La consagración de los despojos del enemigo vencido es algo muy común a todos los pueblos de la antigüedad, por ello es algo que también van a practicar los romanos desde los tiempos más remotos (_spolia optima_). Después adoptaron para esta práctica el nombre griego de _tropaeum_. Proviene del acto de romper las lanzas para inutilizarlas y que no vuelvan a ser nocivas a los vencedores. Ya en la época de Rómulo tenemos constancia de estos actos:

“Después de hacer volver al ejército victorioso, él [...] subió al Capitolio llevando los despojos del jefe enemigo, al que había dado muerte, suspendidos de una parihuela debidamente construida al efecto y los depositó junto a la encina sagrada de los pastores; a la vez que hacía esta ofrenda, trazó el emplazamiento de un templo de Júpiter y añadió una nueva advocación al dios: “Júpiter Feretrio, dijo, yo Rómulo, rey vencedor, te traigo estas armas de un rey, y en este recinto que acabo de delimitar en mi mente te consagro un templo que ha de recibir los despojos opimos que, después de dar muerte a los reyes y jefes enemigos, mis sucesores te traerán siguiendo mi ejemplo”.
                                                                                  (Tito Livio, _Ab__ Urbe Condita, _I, 10, 5-6).

            El trofeo opimo era cuando el jefe del ejército romano mataba personalmente al jefe del ejército enemigo, entonces sus despojos se consagraban a Júpiter. Cuando quien lo vencía era un soldado o un oficial subalterno, se consagraba a Marte y a Quirino.

Los objetos de mucho valor logrados en el botín del enemigo no se vendían sino que se colgaban en su morada y otros se exponían en los templos o en los edificios públicos. Pero, en cualquier sitio donde se colocaran tenían también un valor religioso que hacía que todo el mundo los respetara.


----------



## GrammarFreak

Bonsoir,

comment peut-on dire "dépouilles"? Qu'est-ce qui est mieux? J'ai pensé à

restos mortales
restos perecederos
Cadaveres (Est-ce un peu informel en espagnol?)

Je cherche un terme assez formel, mais pas trop médical non plus. 

Merci.


----------



## Jeromed

_Despojos_ sería una posible traducción.


----------



## Jeromed

GrammarFreak said:


> yes, sorry. I just realized that.
> 
> Thanks for the help. A Spanish friend of mine told me "despojos" wasn't used most of the time.


 
C'est vrai. _Restos mortales_ est plus courant.


----------



## Alisterio

Salut, je crois que tu t'es trompé de forum (normalement ici c'est anglais-espagnol)! "Restos mortales" est le terme que tu cherches, je crois. Le mot "cadáver" est utilisé fréquemment pour les animaux, et "perecedero" plutôt pour les marchandises périssables...


----------



## GrammarFreak

Merci à tous pour votre aide. 

Gévy, désolé pour le message en anglais. J'attendais que le fil soit transféré pour éditer mon message.


----------



## tinblack

Hola:
Me gustaría saber un significado que encaje bien para la palabra "dépouilles" en la siguiente frase.

"Malgré la rage et l'amertune que la vue de ces dépouilles provoque en nos coeurs"

En el siglo I antes de Cristo; un emisario romano, le pide al general ateniense que rinda su fortaleza para evitar la batalla y el derramamiento de sangre. El ateniense le contesta que otro general griego ha salido para derrotar a sus tropas. Entonces el romano le muestra (arrojandolo en el suelo) el casco y la espada de dicho general ateniense; diciendole: "Cela m'étonnerait... car voici les armes du chef de ta cavalerie!...". A lo que responde el general en jefe de los atenienses:
""Malgré la rage et l'amertune que la vue de ces dépouilles provoque en nos coeurs..."

Pertenece a la obra de Jacques Martin "EL ÚLTIMO ESPARATANO" de la editorial CASTERMAN.

Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

¿Por qué no "despojos"?
con esta acepción:


> *2.     * m. Presa, botín del vencedor. RAE


----------



## tinblack

"Despojos" no quería usarla, ya que me parece un poco despectiva (tratandose de un general de su ejercito). También había pensado "restos", pero no la veo muy específica para este caso.
Gracias de todas formas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Paquita

Tal vez, más prestigiosa.. "vestigio" ??


> *3.     * m. Ruina, señal o resto que queda de algo material o inmaterial. RAE


----------



## Fervellasverzas

Hola a todos:
¿Y si se probase con "botín" o "trofeo"? Si no, también se podría utilizar "latrocinio", "rapiña" o algo por el estilo, para caracterizar de forma negativa lo que ha hecho el general (o el ejército) romano.


----------



## Paquita

Fervellasverzas said:


> Hola a todos:
> ¿Y si se probase con "botín" o "trofeo"? Si no, también se podría utilizar "latrocinio", "rapiña" o algo por el estilo, para caracterizar de forma negativa lo que ha hecho el general (o el ejército) romano.



Tratándose de traducción y habida cuenta de que existen en francés las palabras "butin" y "trophée", creo que usar botín o trofeo sería traicionar el pensamiento del autor que prefirió "dépouilles". Pero ni soy nativa, ni traductora.


----------



## Fervellasverzas

Hola de nuevo:
Al Larousse me remito: 
"dépouille: despojo / camisa, piel / cosecha / botín, despojos"
y también al Robert:
"dépouilles: ce qu'on enlève à l'ennemi sur le champ de bataille → trophée".
A mí, no sé por qué, me resulta más convincente "botín" o "trofeo", pero no sería de recibo que el general en jefe de los atenienses le llamase a eso "trofeo" (puesto que para él es lo contrario). De ahí que se me haya ocurrido "latrocinio" o "rapiña", que se alejan excesivamente -sin duda- del texto fuente pero que, en mi humilde opinión, concuerdan más con el contexto. 
Cabría también pensar en "despojo" en singular, puesto que de ese modo recogemos el contenido semántico de las siguientes acepciones que aparecen en el DRAE:
1.- "presa o botín del vencedor"
2.- "aquello que se ha perdido por el tiempo, la muerte u otros accidentes"
3.- "(antiguo) espolio"
Pero bueno, yo tampoco soy traductora.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

_Despojos _me parece a mí perfecto y además la exacta correspondencia de _dépouilles_.

Fuera del ámbito de las guerras de la antigüedad, cuando leemos _dépouilles _o _despojos _pensamos en la piel del animal cazado: las armas y la armadura representa exactamente esto para un lector "normal y corriente" (lo que soy).
No evoca nada despectivo; es lo que hay, lo que queda más valioso de un vencido, sea animal o humano.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gepo

En ciertos contextos, puede también hablarse de *reliquias*.
Saludos


----------

